# تنظيف البويلر



## abu elwan (13 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية تنظيف بويلر البخار, من حيث الكيماويات المستخدمة والتراكيز ومدة التنظيف وشكرا.....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم اريد اعرف اي نوع بويلير تستخدم وماهيه نوعيه الحديد المستخدم ختى نخدمك في ايجاد الحل باذن الله_​


----------



## abu elwan (14 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة, البويلر من نوع fire tube الحديد من الستيل العادي 
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ نحن في شركه مصافي الشمال نستعمل طريقتان الاولى هي طريقه التثقيب مثل ما في المبادلات الحراريه والطريقه الثانيه تمريير محلول مخفف من hcl بتركيز 3-4)% . والطريقه الثانيه الاكثر شيوعا وتعطي نتائج جيدة تقريبا اخذين بالحسبان التاكل الحاصل على tube لكن التكلسات تتخلص منها بشكل كلي ان شاء الله_


----------



## abu elwan (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedra (22 أغسطس 2009)

الاخت العزيزه هل يعاني المرجل من مشاكل التكلسات ام لانه لكل حاله علاج فقد تكون المشكله بسيطه ولاتحتاج الى اجراء عملية ال acidizing المذكورة من قبل الاخ محمد العامري ارجو الرد لنتمكن من حل المشكله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmedra قال:


> الاخت العزيزه هل يعاني المرجل من مشاكل التكلسات ام لانه لكل حاله علاج فقد تكون المشكله بسيطه ولاتحتاج الى اجراء عملية ال acidizing المذكورة من قبل الاخ محمد العامري ارجو الرد لنتمكن من حل المشكله


السلام عليكم
لقدجربنا محلول مخفف من حامض الكبريتيك بنسبه 5% في المبادلات مع وجود حوض للتدوير ولمده 3ساعات ونجحت التجربه


----------



## هيثم الكعبي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

احتاج الى بحوث ومقالات عن المجنزرات(tracked vehicle)حيث انه اطروحتي لنيل شهادة الماجستير


----------



## هيثم الكعبي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

احتاج الى موضوع عن مشاكل البويلر ومعالجتها


----------



## مهندس بيستون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوان احتاج معلومات عن منشأت انتاج الأسفلت المؤكسد وبرج التقطير الفراغي مع المخططات من فضلكم ضروري جدااااااااااااا


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_عمليات الغسيل:-_
_قبل الشروع في عملية الغسيل يتم تجهيز محاليل الكيماويات المستخدمة فى_
_الغسيل (حمض الهيدروكلوريك __HCl__ بتركيز 33 %)_
_- يتم دخول حمض الهيدروكلوريك حوالي __(__60 لتر__) و يترك مدة من 10 دقائق إلى 30 دقيقة ثم يتم التخلص منه._
_- __يتم شطف بقايا الحمض __لمدة 20 دقيقة على الأقل بالمياه._
_- __يتم شطف نهائى لمدة 10 دقائق بالمياه._
_- يتم سحب عينة من مياه الشطف و إختبارها معملياً للتأكد من خلوها من آثار الحمض المتبقي._
_- إذا وجد آثار يتم إعادة خطوات الشطف ثانية حتى تعطي إختبارات الكشف عن متبقيات الحمض نتائج (صفر)...._

_صيانة الغلاية:-_
_- يتم فتح الغلاية و تنظيف مواسير اللهب._
_- يتم مراجعة سلامة البطانات الحرارية و الطوب الحراري لمسار اللهب_
_و الباب الخلفي __و الأبواب الجانبية._
_- يتم غسيل دائرة المياه بالغلاية و الكشف عليها من خلال فتحات _
_الكشف __Manhole__ ، __Handhole__ للتأكد من عدم وجود ترسيبات_
_على المواسير أو الجسم الداخلي._
_- __ يتم نظافة بلوف التصريف و مراجعة سلامة عمله_
_Slow & Quick __Blow Doun__._
_- يتم مراجعة مواسير الوقود و التأكد من عدم وجود تسريب بها._
_- يتم مراجعة أجهزة الآمان بالغلاية للتأكد من سلامة عملها._
_[Low water cut-of – High water – High Steam _
_pressure cut-off-_
_Moducating switch – Mechanical safety swutch]_
_- __ يتم فحص جميع الجوانات __(Clean out cover – Monhole – Hand hode) __و تغيير التالف منها._
_- يتم إعادة تجميع الأجزاء التي تم فكها و تشغيل الغلاية و التأكد_
_من سلامة عملها._​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تاليا عملية الغسيل للمراجل
CHEMICAL CLEANING PROCESS 
DURING THE NORMAL OPERATION OF THE BOILER THE INTERNAL SURFACE OF THE PIPES IS COVERD BY A LAYER OF OXIDES MAINLY COMPOSED OF MAGNETITE ( Fe3O4 )
ACCORDING TO CHAUOLVON REACTION THE CONTACT BETWEEN IRON ( Fe ) AND H2O STEAM AT TEMP.= 200 – 400 C THE FOLLOWING EQAILIBRIUM IS ESTABLISHED:-
3Fe + 4H2O = Fe3O4 + 4H2
ASTABLE EQUILIBRIUM CREATS A HOMOGENEOUS LAYER OF MAGNETITE PREVENTING THE IRON FROM GETTING THROUGH THE SOLUTION .
THE NECESSITY OF PERIODICAL CHEMICAL CLEANING IN ORDER TO GUARANTEE REGULAR OPERATION OF POWERS
STEAM BOILERS DUE TO THE EXPERIMENTAL OBSERVATION OF MAGNETITE LAYER NOT ALWAYS UNIFORM AND HOMOGENEOUS.
BOILERS DIRTY DEPOSIT LIMITS
STEAM DRUM BOILERS = 4.0 GR/M2
HYPER CRITICAL PRESSURE BOILERS = 2.5 GR/M2
DIAGRAM OF CHEMICAL CLEANING PHASES
FOR A STEAM –GENERATOR CHEMICAL CLEANING , THE BASIC TREATMENTS MAKE PROVISION FOR ALL OR SOME OF SUBSEQUENT PHASES OCCURING AND SPACED OUT BY DEMINERALIZATION WATER INTERMEDIANT RINSES
PREBOILING PHASE
AIMS AT REMOVING GREASE AND OIL SUBSTANCES AND AT SOFTENING THE OXIDES FOR THE SUBSEQUENT ACID ATTACK
FIRST DECOPPERING PHASE
IT WILL BE NECESSARY IF THE ******* OF COPPER EXEEDS 5 % OF TOTAL DEPOSIT CONCENTRATION.
ACID PHASE
AIMS AT REMOVING THE OXIDES AND DEPOSIT THIS PHASE CAN BE PERFORMED BY USING INORGANIC ACID (HCl , HNO3 ) OR ORGANIC ACID ( CITRIC ACIDE , FORMIC ACID , ACETIC ACID ) ​ 

COMPLEXATION , NEUTRALIZATION , TEMPORARY PASSIVATION AND COPPER REMOVAL PHASE ​ 
AIMS 
AT COMPLEXATION OF IRON BY CITRIC ACID
AT NEUTRALIZATION OF SOLUTION
AT FORMATION OF A POWDER MAGNETITE FOR TEMPORARY PASIVATION
AT REMOVAL OF COPPER RESIDUE
IN SERVICE PASSIVATION 
DURING THIS PHASE A COMPACT AND CONTROLLED MAGNETITE FILM WILL BE FORMED
IN A LITERAL SENSE SOME CORROSION MUST ALWAYS TAKE PLACE IN AN OPERATING BOILER THE UNIFORM SURFACE OXIDATION OF STEEL BY DEARATED WATER TO FORM MAGNETITE ( WHICH IS PROTECTIVE AND SELF INHIBITING ) IS DEVIDERABLE AND TUBING . THE OPTIMUM AVARAGE THICKNESS OF MAGNETITE LAYER IS ABOUT 0.15 MM (MILLIMETERS ).
BASIC CHESTRY OF CLEANING PROCESS
ALKALINE PHASE
THIS STEP IS OPTIONAL AND ISUSED PRIMARILY FOR SOLUBILIZING ALL TYPES OF ORGANIC MATERIAL BEFORE ACID CLEANING . GENERALLY WHENEVER ORGANICS ARE USED IN WATER TREATMENT OR OIL CONTAMINATION IS EXPECTED AN AL;ALINE PRE-BOIL IS NECESSARY
ACID PHASE REACTIONS
CHEMICAL DISSOLUTION OF MAGNETITE
Fe3O4 + 8 H+ ------------ > 2 Fe +3 + Fe+2 + 4 H2O
THIS REACTION TAKES PLACE IN THE FIRST PHASE OF ACID CLEANING. ALL METAL COMPOUNDS OR MIXED OXIDES ARE DISSOLVED IN THE SAME WAY.
GALVANIC DISCHARGE OF FERRIC ION 
Fe + 2 Fe+3 ------------- > 3 Fe+2 
ELECTROCHEMICAL DISSOLUTION OF Fe3O4
Fe3O4 + Fe + 8 H+ --------- > 4 Fe+2 + 4 H2O
THIS REACTION IS INHIBITED BY CORROSION –INHIBITOR THAT PREVENTS H+ FROM DISCHARGING OR THE BARE METAL WITH ORGANIC METAL COMBOUNDS 
IRON DISSOLUTION FOR HYDROGEN CATHODIC DISCHARGE 
2 H+ + Fe --------------> Fe+2 + H2
THIS REACTION OCCURS IF CORROSION INHIBITOR FAILS OR GETS MALFUNCTION . IN THIS NEGATIVE CASE IT CAN BE OBSERVED A SUOLOLEN INCREASE OF CORROSION RATE AND HYDROGEN DEVELOPMENT.
IRON DISSOLUTION FOR OXYGEN CATHODIC DISCHARGE :-
1- O2 + 2Fe + 4H+ --------------- > 2Fe+2 + 2H2O
2- O2 + 2Fe+2 + 2H+ ----------- > 2Fe+3 + H2O
THIS IS THE REASON WHY THE CIRCULATION IS PERFORMED IN THE ACID PHASE UNDER NITROGEN INJECTION.
Copper dissolution for Fe+3 AND O2 CATHODIC DISCHARGE:-
2Fe+3 + Cu ------- > 2 Fe+2 + Cu++
O2 + 2Cu + 4H+ -------- > 2Cu++ +2H2O
IRON DISSOLUTION FOR Cu++ CATHODIC DISCHARGE :-
Cu++ + Fe ---------- > Fe+2 + Cu
SECONDARY REACTION OF OXIDIZED COPPER REDEPOSITION.
THIS COPPER COVERS WITH A LAYER THE BOILER'S WALL.
DECOPPERING PHASE :-
ANODIC OXIDATION REACTIONS : COPPER DISSOLUTION
Cu + 2NH3 -------- > Cu(NH3)+2 + e- 
Cu(NH3)2 + 2NH3 ----------- > Cu(NH3)4++ + e- 
Cu + Cu(NH3)4++ ------------- > 2Cu(NH3)2+
CATHODIC REDUCTION REACTION
BrO3- + 3H2O + 6 e - --------- > Br- +6OH-
S2O8-2 + 2e- ----------- > 2SO4--
O2 + 2H2O + 4e- -------------> 4OH-
FINALLY THE FORMATION OF COPPER AMMONIA COMPLEX OCCURS 
Cu(NH3)4 (OH)2 OR Cu(NH3)4 . SO4​ 
CH2 - COOH CH2 - COO
OH OH
C + Fe --------------- > C COO ------------ > Fe
COOH COO
CH2 – COOH CH2 - COO​ 
TEMPORARY PASSIVATION
THE PROBABLE FUNCTION OF NITRITES CAN COM OUT THROUGH THE SUBSEQUENT REACTIONS :
NaNO2 + H2O = NaOH + HNO3
2HNO3 = N2O3 + H2O
3HNO2 = HNO3 + 2NO + H2O
3Fe + 8HNO3 = 3Fe(NO3)2 + 2NO + 4H2O
2Fe + 2NO = 2FeO +N2
FeO + H2O = Fe(OH)2
ACCORDING SCHRIKORR Fe(OH)2 WOULD CHANGE INTO MAGNETITE 
3Fe(OH)2 = Fe3O4 + H2 + 2H2O
MAGNETITE FORMED DURING THE TEMPORARY PASSIVATION IS POWDERED AND NOT YET COMPACT.
ONLY OPERATION PASSIVATION WILL SHSPE A COMPACT AND HOMOGENEOUS LAYER OF MAGNETITE.
CONTROLLED FINAL PASSIVATION
THE AIM OF CONTROLLED PASIVATION IS THE FORMATION OF A THEN COMPACT LONG LASTING LAYER OF PROTECTIVE MAGNETITE.
THIS FILM IS OBTAINED BY ACTING ON SUBSEQUENT.
PARAMETERS : TEMPERATURE , HYDROTIVE , PH , REDUCING ENVIRONMENT AND HYDROGEN DEVELOPMENT.
MAGNETITE IS OBTAINED FROM DIRECT REACTION OF METAL WITH WATER :-
3Fe +4H2O --------- > Fe3O4 + 4H2
BY CONTROLING THE REACTION KINETICS , THAT'S TO SAY BY PROMOTING DIRECT GROWTH UPON THE METAL AND BY AVOIDING MAGNETITE REMOVAL.
A FEW MICRON MAGNETITE LAYER IS OBTAINED AND IT PROVES TO BE AS PASSIVATING AND PROTECTIVE AS TO REDUCE , IN OPERATIONAL PHASE , THE OXIDES FILM GROWTH.
TEMPERATURE: RANGE 200 – 300 OC 
IF T < 200 OC METAL – WATER REACTION IS VERY SLOW FOR T > 300 OC : THE REACTION CANNOT BE CONTROLLED BECAUSE OF HIGH RATE. MOREOVER THERMAL DECOMPOSITION OF HYDRAZINE ( N2H4 ) DOESN'T SUPPLY HYDROGEN ( H2 ) THAT IS IMPORTANT FOR THE CONTACT OF REACTION(( 3Fe + 4H2O --------- > Fe3O4 + H2 ) ) 
HYDRAZINE (N2H4) : PREVENTS THE OSIDATION OF PREVIOUSLY PASSIVATED SURFACES ACCORDING TO THE REACTION :-
N2H4+ O2 ------------- > N2 + H2O 
PH :- OPERATING PH MUST BE ALKALINE IN ORDER TO MAKE IRON CORROSION IS DEAERAATED WATER LOWEST.
THE REACTION (( 3Fe + 4H2O --------- > Fe3O4 + H2 ) ) ACCORDING TO SCHIKORR IS THE RESULT OF THE SUBSEQUENT REACTION :-
3Fe + 6H2O = 3Fe(OH)2 + 3H2
3Fe(OH)2 = Fe3O4 +2H2O+H2
MOREOVER HYDRAZINE COMPLETES THE FORMATION OF MAGNETITE BY CHANGING THE POSSIBLE RUST INTO Fe3O4 ACCORDING TO THE FOLLOWING REACTION :-
6Fe2O3 + N2H4 --------- > 4Fe3O4 + 2H2O + N2​


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## ك/محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز عملية تنظيف الغلايات بصفه عامة تتم كالاتى
1/لابد من معرفه سعه الغلاية
2/نوعية الترسيباكهات الموجودة وذلك باخذ عينه من الترسيبات وما مدى سمكها
3/يتم استخدام hcl(30:35)%ويضاف عليه acid inhibitorمع ملا حظةا انه عنداما تضع الحامض فان قيمة الاس الهيدروجين سوف تصل الى 2 وم استمرار التقليب بواسطة طلمبة التدوير فان الترسيبات سوف تتفاعل مع الحامض وترتفع تدريجيا قيمة الاس الهيدروجين ومن هنا يتم زيادة الحامض
4/ يتم اضافة تراى صوديوم فوسفات وذلك لجعل الوسط داخل الغلاية قلوى من 10.5 :12


----------



## raf_manfy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمايه افضل طريقة حيث يجب التخلص من السرات في المياه وكذلك طرد الغازات قبل الاستخدام ثم اذا حدثت عملية تكلس تتم عمليه الازاله بطريقة التدوير لحامض الهيدروكلوريك بنسبة 3_5% مع استخدام احد الموانع مثل الفورمالديهايد لغرض تقليل تاثير الحامض على الحديد عند ازالة التكلسات مع التقدير


----------



## jassim78 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تعيش يا الغباري


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------

